# Fragen über Fragen zu einem möglichen Wiedereinstieg in WoW mit Legion:



## LostHero (9. Dezember 2015)

*Fragen über Fragen zu einem möglichen Wiedereinstieg in WoW mit Legion:*

Ahoi zusammen,

hier gibt es doch sicherlich noch alte WoW Veteranen die mir meinen Fragen weiterhelfen können:
ich habe wie viele andere auch WoW eine sehr lange Zeit gespielt (bis kurz vor Erscheinen des Arthas Raids mit WOTLK). Dann aber doch eine mehrjährige Auszeit genommen.
Jetzt packt mich aber mit Legion doch noch mal die Neugier ob ich es nicht noch mal wagen sollte .

Hätte dazu aber ein paar Fragen:

*Allgemein:*
wie verhält sich das mit den "verpassten Addon"? Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Legion kaufe, beinhaltet das die Gebiete/Quests der Addons nach WOTLK? Oder müsste man alle anderen zusätzlich kaufen?
Oder kann man von WOTLK direkt auf Legion erhält dan nur keinen Zugang zu den Questgebieten der "verpassten" Addons?
€dit:
Okay konnte mittlerweile herausfinden, dass man für Legion offenbar auch das Addon "Warlords of Draenor" kaufen MUSS.
Dann würden aber immer noch die Frage bezüglich Cataclysm und Mists of Pandaria offen bleiben, dazu konnte ich noch nix finden...
/€dit

*Gameplay:
*Ich habe in seit WoW Classic bis etwa Mitte von Burning Crusade als Mainchar einen Paldin gespielt. Hier gab es Gruppenspieltechnicsh ja "leider" nur den Weg Holy oder nix. Das besserte sich später etwas da mich vor allem der Paladin als Tank immer sehr fasziniert hatte.
Leider konnte sich bis zum Schluss dies nie wirklich durchsetzen und führte immer zu elendig frustrierenden Diskussionen (primär was Raids betrifft aber oft auch was 5er Inis anging).
Das ganze führte dann dazu, dass ich mit Erscheinen von WOTLK auf einen Deathknight rerollt hatte.

Worauf ich jetzt hinaus will ist: wie hat sich das mittlerweile Entwickelt mit den anderen Addons? Ist es nach wie vor so, dass man wenn man tanken will besser einen Krieger und nix als nen Krieger spielen sollte?
Und wenn man heilen will besser mit einem Priester dran ist?
Oder wird man mittlerweile sowohl als Paladin als auch als Todesritter als Tank anerkannt? Denn ich würde bei meinem möglichen Wiedereinstieg nur eine oder evtl beide besagten Klassen spielen wollen. Beim Paladin mit Fokus klar auf Tank. Beim DK eher als DD / Oftank zumindest mit Blick auf Raids.

Letzte Frage:
"damals" war WoW gelinde gesagt ein 24/7 fulltime Job (aka grindcore). Wurde aber zum Ende hin mit WOTLK "Famlienfreundlicher" . Ich meide hier mal bewusst das Wort "casualtauglich".
Damals als Schüler und später Student war das kein Problem. Jetzt als Berufstätiger mit Dienstreisen, Freundin und den "üblichen verpflichtungen" wäre nämlich eine 24/7 Grindorgie genau das, was ich NICHT möchte. Beitet WoW mittlerweile hier möglichkeiten auch für "Casuals" Spaß zu haben? Und wie verhält es sich da mit den Raidmöglichkeiten? (hier dann wohl eher die kleineren Raids oder Heroics).


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2015)

Also du musst dir natürlich die anderen Addons auch erstmal zulegen. Sind aber günstiger zu bekommen.

Bei den Klassen hat sich einiges getan, also im Prinzip kannst du mit allen Klassen gut mithalten.
Als DD werden weiterhin die Fernklassen bevorzugt. Als Heal oder Tank ist es so gut wie egal. Vieles wurde hier auf Standart gebracht.
Und ja es ist noch mehr "Familenfreudlicher" geworden.

Ausrüsten kannst du dich anfangs in den LFR Raids, das sind so eine Art Inis für Raids sage ich mal. Also so ziemlich abgespeckte Raids, vom schwierigkeits Grad her.
Da erstmal Gear farmen bis du in der Gilde in die richtigen Raids mitgenommen wirst.
Und wie viel zeit du investieren möchtest hängt eh ganz von dir ab.
Willst du ganz nach oben kommen, musst du eben mehr zeit mitbringen. Willst du nur mal so bissel mitspielen bleibt auch noch Zeit für deine Familie.
Aber lass dich nicht täuschen, es ist einiges, vieles einfacher geworden, aber bestimmt nicht die Raids in den Höheren Schwierigkeits Stufen. Die haben es immer noch in sich und sind mit den alten Bossen die gerade mal 1-2 Fähigkeiten hatten gar nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## LostHero (9. Dezember 2015)

Was genau meinst du mit höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden? Kann man bei Inis/Raids mittlerweile einen SG wählen?
Oder meintest du damit lediglich die jeweiligen "Endraids" bis der nächste Contentpatch kommt?

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das derzeit aktuelle Addon die vorherigen beinhaltet? Denn laut Blizzard Shop hat dieses als einzige Voraussetzung WoW Classic wohingegen Legion wie erwähnt noch Warlords of Draenor voraussetzt.
Find ich merwürdig, dass Blizzard da keine genauen Angaben zu macht oder bin ich blind?

Und wie sieht das mit "Soloplay" für zwischendurch aus? Gibt es da Möglichkeiten abgesehen vom Flasks grinden *drool*?


€dit:
okay hat sich geklärt. Alle Addons bis Draenor sind im WoW Classic mittlerweile enthalten.
Somit muss man in der Tat "nur" das derzeit aktuelle Addon sowie später dann Legion kaufen.


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2015)

Das, was bei Blizzard momentan als "World of Warcraft" verkauft wird (momentan für 5 Euro) beinhaltet Level 1-90 Inhalte (also incl. Cataclysm und Pandaria)
Für Legion brauchst du zusätzlich noch WoD (momentan 15 Euro), so daß du für 20 Euro alles hast, was man als Voraussetzung für Legion braucht:

https://eu.battle.net/shop/en-us/product/game/wow


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2015)

Also bei den Raids gibt es momentan mehrere Schwierigkeits Grade.
MiT LFR fängt es an, da kannst du dich im Dungeon/Raidbrowser anmelden und die Gruppe wird ganz automatisch zusammengesucht. Musst also nicht wie früher in Dalaran rumstehen und betteln das man dich mitnimmt.
Da holst du dir dann dein Grund Gear.
Nach LFR geht es dann richtig Los.
Da gibt es die Grade Normal-Heroisch-Mythisch. Und die müssen dann auch, also die Spieler dafür, wie früher durch einen Raidlead oder entsprechende Person zusammengesucht werden.

Und das Soloplay ist so eine Sache. Da gibt es die Garnison, also deine persönliche Burg, wenn man es so nennen will. Da verbringst du wohl die meiste Zeit. Ist wie ein Browsergame (ich hasse es und habe deshalb auch aufgehört). Auch deine Berufe machst du über die Garnison. Mats farmen für Berufe fällt also praktisch weg. Ansonsten das übliche was man so macht.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2015)

LostHero schrieb:


> *Gameplay: ...
> Worauf ich jetzt hinaus will ist: wie hat sich das mittlerweile Entwickelt mit den anderen Addons? Ist es nach wie vor so, dass man wenn man tanken will besser einen Krieger und nix als nen Krieger spielen sollte?
> Und wenn man heilen will besser mit einem Priester dran ist?
> Oder wird man mittlerweile sowohl als Paladin als auch als Todesritter als Tank anerkannt? Denn ich würde bei meinem möglichen Wiedereinstieg nur eine oder evtl beide besagten Klassen spielen wollen. Beim Paladin mit Fokus klar auf Tank. Beim DK eher als DD / Oftank zumindest mit Blick auf Raids.*


*
Es gibt nach wie vor Situationen, wo eine Klasse einen Vorteil hat. Und auch Unterschiede wie zB Selfheal vs Schadensvermeidung bei Tanks.

Bei Heilern gibt es Priester, die Schilde verteilen, Druiden, die mit Hots um sich werfen, aber kaum "Oh Shit" Fähigkeiten haben - am besten nimmt man verschiedene Heiler mit, damit man die Vorteile aller dabei hat.

Natürlich gibt es für jeden Kampf die optimale Skillung. Als Gebrechenshexe hat man beim Trash halt das Problem, daß die Dots gar nicht voll auslaufen, weil die vorher sterben und abgesehen vom Multidotten nur einen mäßigen AoE Angriff hat. dafür trumpft man dann bei mehreren wenigen Gegnern im Boßkampf auf.




			Letzte Frage:
"damals" war WoW gelinde gesagt ein 24/7 fulltime Job [...] Bietet WoW mittlerweile hier möglichkeiten auch für "Casuals" Spaß zu haben? Und wie verhält es sich da mit den Raidmöglichkeiten? (hier dann wohl eher die kleineren Raids oder Heroics).
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Die Frage ist erstmal, was du denn machen möchtest.

Es gibt ja mittlerweile viele verschiedene Aktivitäten in WoW:
- Haustierkämpfe+ sammeln
- Mounts sammeln
- Erfolge, Ruf, Spielzeuge, Erbstücke (Ausrüstung, die du für jeden Char zum Leveln verwenden kannst, meist mit Bonus XP), PvP rating farmen
- Gold verdienen (mit dem man inzwischen auch die Spielzeit bezahlen kann (30 Tage für momentan 60+k Gold)
- an regelmäßigen Events teilnehmen (Renn Erfolge beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt, alte Dungeons mit hochwertiger AUsrüstung)
- Garnison abfarmen (Gold, Ruf Boni, Handwerksmaterialien + Hergestelltes, Haustier Leveln, iLvl 695 Items (+ 1x alle 14 Tage eine Raidlootkiste mit einem Item))
- 5er Dungeons auf Zeit spielen

Es gibt momentan 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade für 5er Dungeons: normal, heroisch, mythisch und 4 für Raids: LfR, normal, heroisch, mythisch

LfR (Looking for Raid) ist die simpelste Form: da kannst du meistens mitten in der Grütze stehen und es interessiert nicht. Das wird nicht umsonst mit Vokabular wie "Deppenmodus" bezeichnet.
normal: Das, was man mit einer Fun Gilde und 3h Raid / Woche problemlos hinkriegt. Grundlegende Boßmechaniken müssen beachtet werden
heroisch: ~6h/Woche. Es gibt mehr Boßfähigkeiten und diese müssen genauer beachtet werden
mythisch: Spitze des Eisbergs, da braucht man wahrscheinlich für jedem Trash und Boß die richtige Skillung und darauf angepaßtes Equip. und Zeit.

Der normale Levelweg ist Gebiete, normale und dann heroische Instanzen, LfR und dann die anderen Raidstufen.
Mit dem letzten Patch, der den Tanaan Dschungel mitgebracht hat, bekommt man auch in den Gebieten schon Ausrüstung auf LfR Niveau.*


----------



## LostHero (14. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Infos. Habe mich jetzt parallel versucht ein wenig "schlau zu lesen" was sich so getan hat (auch Storrytechnisch).
Ich glaube fast ich warte dann doch noch bis zum tatsächlichen Release von Legion, da sich insbesondere am DK dort abermals enorm viel zu ändern scheint (nur noch ein Runentyp).

Außerdem scheint mir das WoD nicht gerade die Sternstunde WoWs darstellt wenn man dem Internet Glauben schenken darf, insbesondere das Feature der Garnision scheint ja eher nicht für nicht gut befunden worden zu sein.
Wenn ich mir dann aber parallel ansehe, dass die Garnision praktisch Pflicht ist und was da für ein Mords Gegrinde hinter steckt (Stichwort wieder 24/7 Arbeit....).... schreckt mich das dann doch eher direkt wieder ab.
Zumal der Aufbau / das Gegrinde der Garnision mit Legion für die Tonne wäre da diese "abgeschafft" zu werden scheint...


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2015)

LostHero schrieb:


> Außerdem scheint mir das WoD nicht gerade die Sternstunde WoWs darstellt wenn man dem Internet Glauben schenken darf, insbesondere das Feature der Garnision scheint ja eher nicht für nicht gut befunden worden zu sein.


Das Problem an der Garnison ist, daß sie bis zum Tanaan Patch quasi der einzige Pflicht Inhalt von WoD abseits vom Raiden war. In der Garnison kannst du *alles* machen:
- Haustiere Leveln
- Minen und Kräuter abbauen
- Berufe leveln/Items herstellen
- Raiditems einsacken
- Items für Ruf/Archäologie einsacken
- im AH ein- und verkaufen
- gucken, was im Schwarzmarkt AH ist
- (Gilden-) Bank, Transmog

Dadurch mußte man nicht raus nach Draenor und gammelte nur alleine in seiner instanzierten Garnison rum, bis der Raid Invite kam.

Mit dem letzten Patch hingegen wurden Dailies und Instanzen wieder wichtiger - in Tanaan gibt es jede Menge Elitegegner, die man für Achievements und Loot abgrasen kann, es gibt endlich sinnvolle Beute für Apexiskristalle (mit WoD eingefügte Farmwährung, die man mit den Dailies auch gut bekommt)



> Wenn ich mir dann aber parallel ansehe, dass die Garnison praktisch Pflicht ist und was da für ein Mords Gegrinde hinter steckt (Stichwort wieder 24/7 Arbeit....)....


Stimmt nicht. Denn das alles, was man da machen kann, hat CDs, das meiste tägliche. Sprich: man "muß" sich einmal pro Tag einloggen und in bis zu einer Dreviertelstunde alles abgrasen und hat dann bis zum nächsten Tag "frei". 
Wenn man sich nur auf bestimmte Sachen konzentriert, kann man auch in einer halben Stunde mit 5 Charakteren fertig werden.



> Zumal der Aufbau / das Gegrinde der Garnision mit Legion für die Tonne wäre da diese "abgeschafft" zu werden scheint...


Wieso ist das "für die Tonne"? 
Die erspielten Mounts, Pets, Erbstücke, Berufsitems, Achievements oder das erwirtschaftete Gold (oder dadurch auch: die mit Gold bezahlte Spielzeit) werden dir ja nicht wieder weg genommen.


----------



## LostHero (14. Dezember 2015)

Naja hab mir auf Youtube einide Guides zur Garnision angesehen und das sieht mir jetzt nicht so aus als wäre das in wenigen Tagen erledigt .
Damit dürfte ich dann bis zum Erscheinen von Legion vermutlich noch nicht fertig sein. Zumal die Summen die da an Goldpreisen genannt werden ..... 1.500 teilweise pro Rezept/Upgrade oder sogar noch mehr.
Ich glaub als ich "damals" aufgehört habe, hatte ich was um die 100 Gold auf dem Konto /yay.

Das Schreckt unterm Strich schon stark vom Wiedereinstieg ab. Aber evtl gönn ich mir die Tage mal ne 60er Gametimecard und level erstmal gemültich von 80 auf 90 oder 100 oder wo gerade das Limit liegt.


----------



## Batze (15. Dezember 2015)

LostHero schrieb:


> Das Schreckt unterm Strich schon stark vom Wiedereinstieg ab. Aber evtl gönn ich mir die Tage mal ne 60er Gametimecard und level erstmal gemültich von 80 auf 90 oder 100 oder wo gerade das Limit liegt.



Aus deinem post geht hervor das du nur WotLK besitzt, also kannst du auch nur bis da Leveln, Stufe 80 also. Wenn du weiter willst musst du die Add Ons kaufen.

Und das mit der Garnison, der eine, wie Worrel findet es eventuell gar nicht so schlecht dieses Browser Spielchen, warum auch nicht wenn es einem gefällt, andere, so wie ich und sehr viele andere auch haben gerade wegen der Garnison auch aufgehört. Und ja, was du im Internet so ließt, allgemein gilt WoD als das wohl schlechteste Add On und die Garnison ist einer der Gründe, wenn nicht sogar mit der Hauptgrund.


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2015)

LostHero schrieb:


> Naja hab mir auf Youtube einide Guides zur Garnision angesehen und das sieht mir jetzt nicht so aus als wäre das in wenigen Tagen erledigt .


Wenn du *alles* in der Garnison erledigen willst, bist du natürlich lange beschäftigt. Du hast ja alleine doppelt so viele mögliche Gebäude, die du auf Level 3 bringen und entsprechende Achievements machen kannst, als Bauplätze in der Garnison.

Was du machen "mußt": Garnison auf Level 3 bringen. Denn Khadgar steht für einen Teil der Legendary Questreihe afaik nur in der L3 Garnison rum. Alles andere ist "nice to have", aber wenn du zB keine Bank da haben willst oder beim Leveln keine Tiere für Leder und Nahrung fangen oder Bäume für Garnisonsressourcen fällen willst, brauchst du das auch nicht. 
Wie bei allen Inhalten von WoW bist du auch bei der Garnison nicht dazu gezwungen, sie zu spielen. Sinnvoll wäre es allerdings teilweise schon.

Die Frage ist halt: Was *willst *du in WoW spielen?



> Zumal die Summen die da an Goldpreisen genannt werden ..... 1.500 teilweise pro Rezept/Upgrade oder sogar noch mehr.
> Ich glaub als ich "damals" aufgehört habe, hatte ich was um die 100 Gold auf dem Konto /yay.


Ich hatte vor WoD maximal 60k Gold (zusammen auf allen Charakteren) - und das nur, weil ich dafür extra gefarmt hatte. In WoD erwirtschafte ich das monatlich - nicht zuletzt *durch *die Garnison - um davon meine Spielzeit zu bezahlen.
Außerdem: Wieviel Gold hattest du denn in TBC? oder zu Classic Zeiten? da mußte man monatelang farmen, um 40 G fürs Reiten lernen zusammen zu haben.

Alleine durchs Questen durch die Gebiete bekommst du genug Gold, um Die Garnison und einen Schwung sinnvolle Garnisons Gebäude auf Level 3 zu bekommen



> ... und level erstmal gemültich von 80 auf 90 oder 100 oder wo gerade das Limit liegt.


100 mit WoD. und ich schätze, 90 mit reaktiviertem Account ohne weiteren Addon Kauf. Falls dir dann doch noch Cataclysm und Pandaria fehlen sollten, die gibt's vielleicht noch im Launcher Shop für 5 Euro als "World of Warcraft" (dann inkl)


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Aus deinem post geht hervor das du nur WotLK besitzt, also kannst du auch nur bis da Leveln, Stufe 80 also. Wenn du weiter willst musst du die Add Ons kaufen.


WoW beinhaltet bei Neukauf alles bis Pandaria. Wie das mit reaktivierten Accounts ist, keine Ahnung.



> Und das mit der Garnison, der eine, wie Worrel findet es eventuell gar nicht so schlecht dieses Browser Spielchen, ...


Wenn man im Moment WoW spielt, ist es sinnvoll, die Garnison nicht zu vernachlässigen. 

Nie zuvor konnte man zB Berufe so leicht hochskillen. Aber eben auch mit so wenig Spaß.
Wenn du als Ingenieur beispielsweise aus 6 Items ein fertiges Item gebaut hast, diese 6 Items aber jeweils aus weiteren 5 Items erzeugen mußtest und sich das Ganze möglicherweise noch weiter hin zieht, dann war das zwar lästig, aber man hatte wenigstens das Gefühl, daß sich die harte Arbeit gelohnt hatte. 
Heutzutage hat man als Ingenieur quasi eine Ressource und kann damit alles herstellen. Interessant oder anspruchsvoll geht anders.

Das Problem ist, daß die Garnison bis zum letzten Patch quasi alleiniger Non-Raid Endlevel Content war. Und dafür bietet sie zu wenig und isoliert den eigenen Charakter zu sehr.
Wenn ich wählen könnte zwischen einem WoD mit und einem ohne Garnison (dafür aber anderem Endlevel Content), würde ich das andere nehmen.
Alleine schon, weil sich beim Garnisons Hafen gezeigt hat, daß Blizzards Kreativität diesbezüglich inzwischen gen Null tendiert. 

Der Hafen steht in meiner Top 5 der schlechtesten Inhalte von WoW ever, wenn nicht sogar an der Spitze. So was lieblos Dahingeklatschtes habe ich in WoW bisher nicht gesehen. Da war ja selbst die Dino Insel, die nur aus "Jetzt hau mal möglichst viele von denen um, um deren Knochen zu sammeln" bestand, besser.



> Und ja, was du im Internet so ließt, allgemein gilt WoD als das wohl schlechteste Add On und die Garnison ist einer der Gründe, wenn nicht sogar mit der Hauptgrund.


Wobei man auch noch dazu sagen muß, daß die Garnison dadurch, daß jeder Spieler eine eigene instanzierte Version davon betreten hat, gerade in den ersten ein, zwei Monaten die Server von Blizzard überlastet hatte. Es war riskant, sich in der Garnison auszuloggen (falls man überhaupt mal reinkam), denn dann konnte es sein, daß man nicht mehr einloggen und den Charakter solange nicht mehr nutzen konnte, bis die Server sich wieder erholt hatten - sprich: genug Leute aufgegeben hatten, die Garnison zu betreten.
Nicht wenige Leute mit geringer Frusttoleranz werden alleine deshalb ihr Abo wieder gekündigt haben.

Außerdem war WoD bisher das Addon mit den wenigsten Inhaltspatches - und mit dem lachhaftesten:
Der erste "Inhalts" Patch bestand allen Ernstes ausschließlich aus einem Selfie Cam Item, einem Erbstücke Mount und der Möglichkeit, ab sofort aus WoW auf Twitter posten zu können.

Das schlägt selbst den bisherigen Spitzenkandidaten, bei dem der Sprachchat integriert wurde, den keine Sau nutzt - denn in dem Patch war wenigstens noch das Braufest mit dabei.

Generell würde ich keins der WoW Addons für sich stehend als schlecht bezeichnen - sicher: es gibt mal mehr oder weniger schlimme Sachen, die mit den Addons ins Spiel kamen: LfR, die Ein-Raum-Instanz beim Turnierplatz, recycelte Inhalte ohne Ende, Lore Änderungen, Lokalisierung von Namen, wichtige geschichtliche Entwicklungen, die nur außerhalb des Spiels erklärt werden, ...

... aber eigentlich kann ich *jedes *WoW Addon zwischen "zufriedenstellend" und "gut" einsortieren.

Bei WoD ist es vor allem der letzte Patch, der nochmal an den richtigen Schrauben gedreht hat. *Jetzt *hat das Addon den spielerischen Unterhaltungswert, den es haben sollte.


----------

